# What martial arts book are you currently reading?



## arnisador

(This is a continuation of this thread.)

Jeet Kune Do: Its Concepts and Philosophies, by Paul Vunak


----------



## arnisador

Anatomy of a Streetfight, by Paul Vunak


----------



## Samurai

Krav Maga: How to Defend Yourself Against Armed Assults 


Russian Style of Hand to Hand Combat: by INc Aarmacs.

Mark Wiley's , "Filipino Martial Arts" First Edition.  (this is the one on Caballes Serrada Escrima that was later updated and published under a new name).

--Jeremy Bays


----------



## clapping_tiger

Mind & Body Mastery  I can't remember the author right now. When I get home I will post it.


----------



## Cthulhu

How is the Vunak book, arnisador?  I've heard good things about it.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *How is the Vunak book, arnisador?  I've heard good things about it.*



Still working my way through it. It's certainly much better than his Jeet Kune Do: Its Concepts and Philosophies, which was a disappointment.


----------



## arnisador

_Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Basics_, Gene "Aranha" Simco.


----------



## pknox

Just finished rereading "Kodo: Ancient Ways", by Rev. Kensho Furuya, and just began "The Elements of Taoism", by Martin Palmer.  The last one is not a martial arts book per se, but I am definitely finding all kinds of parallels.


----------



## Quick Sand

I'm currently reading the "Martial Arts Book of Five Rings" and also "Hagakure: The Book of the Samurai." I've just started both but so far it's interesting.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

"A Study of Taijiquan" by Sun Lu Tang (trans. by Tim Cartmell)


----------



## Blindside

SPADA: An Anthology of Swordsmanship


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *SPADA: An Anthology of Swordsmanship *



I've read some of that--there's some good stuff in there. See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=151146#post151146


----------



## MisterMike

The Martial Way and it's Virtues by F.J.Chu

Great book so far. I finished about 1/2 today after buying it. I didn't know it when I picked it up, but he goes into a detailed history of Kenpo as well.


----------



## arnisador

Just finished _The Russian System Guidebook_ by Vladimir Vasiliev.


----------



## arnisador

_The Throws & Take-downs of Sombo Russian Wrestling_, by Geoff Thompson


----------



## Touch Of Death

Mastering Kenpo
The Path To Excellence
by Skip Hancock


----------



## ABN

Living the Martial Way by Forrest E. Morgan

The Unfettered Mind by Takuan Soho


----------



## arnisador

Bruce Lee Library Vol. I: Words of the Dragon: Interviews, 1958-1973, by John Little


----------



## clapping_tiger

On the Warrior's Path: philosophy, fighting, and martial arts mythology - By Daniele Bolelli


----------



## Rich Parsons

I have read "The Art of War" Before.

Yet I have borrowed a book called "Sunzi Speaks"
An Illustrated version of The Art of War.

Adapted and Illustrated by Tsai Chih Chung
Translated by Brian Bruya

ISBN 0-385-47258-7


I have enjoyed how quick of a read it is. There are a few differeneces in the Translation, yet I would expect this. Translating Ancient Chinese into Modern English, might require a interesting perspective.

Good Read


----------



## arnisador

I just finished "The Throws & Take-downs of Greco-Roman Wrestling" by Geoff Thompson, and have started his "Real Punching" book.


----------



## chaosomega

I'm currently reading Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Theory and Technique... and Mastering Jujitsu. Off and on I'll look back to my copy of The Tao of JKD.


----------



## OULobo

The Masters Speak
and
Jeet Kun Do Conversations


----------



## pknox

"Aikido Talks: Conversations with American Aikidoists" by Susan Perry and Ronald Rubin.  I also just reread "Kodokan Judo" by Kano yet again.  Always seem to find something new with that book.


----------



## Blindside

I just finished "Traditions" by Dave Lowry.

I must say I am a huge fan of Mr. Lowry's work, and this one is very good.  

My favorite of all his books is still Autumn Lightning, but that was because of the format and it tells his story.  Persimmon Wind followed in a similar venue.

Lamont


----------



## tshadowchaser

I jut picked up a copy of Patrick McCarthy's "the Bible Of Karate  BUBISHI
So far its a verry interesting book


----------



## Cthulhu

I liked Autumn Lightning as well.  Not sure if I've read any more of Lowry's books.

Cthulhu


----------



## pknox

I can definitely recommend "Moving Towards Stillness", which I don't think's been mentioned yet.


----------



## Matt Bernius

I've been slowly working my way through Martial Musings - Robert Smith. Basically I balance that with a fiction book, which works perfectly thanks to the anecdotal set up of Musings.

- Matt


----------



## Black Bear

Arnisador, how was Geoff Thompson's Greco book?


----------



## Quick Sand

I'm currently reading "Taekwondo: Ancient Wisdom for the Modern Warrior." by Doug Cook.

I'm about half way through and I'm really enjoying it. It talks about history, philosophy of the MA's, meditation etc. It's really making me ancious to switch to a different school which will hopefully take more of these aspects into account. Unfortunatley I still have about 8 months before I move.  Getting ancious now isn't doing much good but it's also helping me practice more and stuff.


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Black Bear _
> *Arnisador, how was Geoff Thompson's Greco book? *



Review here:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12274


----------



## Black Bear

'tis a pity. I do need to bone up on my greco-style clinch.


----------



## Blindside

Currently reading: This is Self-Defense (Kenpo Jujitsu) by Frank R. Ricardo.  Good information, most experienced martial artists should have this material assuming that they approach their martial art as a concept rather than being technique oriented.

Lamont


----------



## buddah_belly

Kodo Ancient Ways: Lessons in the Spiritual Life of the Warrior/Martial Artist by Kensho Furuya

Kung Fu: History, Philosophy, and Technique by David Chow


----------



## bdparsons

After many years I'm rereading Book of Five Rings.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## j.c. murphy

Wits, Fist and a Wicked Right by Marc "Animal" MacYoung.


----------



## lifewise

"Martial Arts After 40". The good part of this book - I know I am not alone. Unfortunately it hasn't offered much I didn't already know, but won't admit.


----------



## Black Bear

I like MacYoung's books. I think I read 3 or 4 of them. Some of them belabour some obvious things, but on the whole I enjoyed 'em.


----------



## j.c. murphy

This is the 2nd time that I have worked through MacYoung's books. Like everything, there is good info there but you do not necessarily retain it all. His writing style is unique and may set some people off, but I focus on the info, not the style.


----------



## arnisador

I just ordered a bunch of Wing Chun books.


----------



## bignick

Kodokan Throwing Techniques by Toshiro Daigo.

The level of detail is fantastic...and the tori in the pictures was my jujutsu instructor's instructor...


----------



## BlackCatBonz

ive been reading through "secrets of the samurai", "mastering karate", "what is true self defense?"


----------



## terryl965

I've started to read Living the Martial way again great book.
Terry


----------



## Bigshadow

Understand? Good. Play! by Masaaki Hatsumi and Ben Cole.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I am reading (rereading) Funakoshi's texts: Karate-do Nyumon and Kyohan.  I'm looking to get Karate-do: My Way Of Life, as well.


----------



## Flying Crane

_The Bowmen of England_ by Donald Featherstone.


----------



## Brother John

"Clearing away clouds" by Stephen Fabian

It's Exceedingly interesting and insightful. I'd LOVE to meet this guy!!


Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Funakoshi's texts:Karate-do: My Way Of Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT!!!
> It's required reading for my students.
> 
> 
> Your Bro.
> John
Click to expand...


----------



## bignick

Karate-Do is a pretty interesting book, and cheap...I'd recommend it...


----------



## dianhsuhe

"Living The Martial" Way by Forrest Morgan is a GREAT book!  I have read it 4 or 5 times-

Another good one is "Angry White Pajamas", it is about a guy who takes the Tokyo Riot Police class in Japan. (Aikido)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## arnisador

Judo in the U.S.: A Century of Dedication by Michel Brousse and David Matsumoto 

Looks to be very interesting!


----------



## Cyber Ninja

I am currently reading the Book of Five Rings by Miyamoto Musashi and Kukishin Ryu Bujutsu by Kiba Koshiro.


----------



## samurai69

aikido and the dynamic sphere is always out....and martial arts the spiritual dimension at the moment too


----------



## arnisador

_Complete Wing Chun: The Definitive Guide to Wing Chun's History and Traditions_, by Robert Chu, Rene Ritchie, Y. Wu


----------



## arnisador

samurai69 said:
			
		

> aikido and the dynamic sphere is always out



Oscar Ratti, co-author of this popular book, recently passed away. See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28629


----------



## terryl965

Advance Three Sectional staff by Eric Lee Kung fu weapon of self defense.

It has been a pretty well written book for advance techniques.
terry


----------



## Yeti

Taekwondo: Ancient Wisdom for the Modern Warrior, by Doug Cook


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

The Tao of Pooh

It has some contribution to my art.


----------



## Henderson

_Koryu Bujutsu_ by Diane Skoss


----------



## arnisador

_Masters of the Blade_, Rey Galang


----------



## Nanalo74

_Zen In the Martial Arts,_ by Joe Hyams. Just received it for Christmas. Haven't started it yet, but I'll let you know when I'm done.

I also plan to order Rey Galang's book. Thought I was gonna get that one under the tree but it didn't work out that way.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## K Williams

_Warrior Arts of the Philippines _by Rey Galang

_Martial Arts Injury Care & Prevention _by Trish Bare Grounds


----------



## green meanie

_Mastering JuJitsu _by Renzo Gracie & John Danaher

_Warrior Culture of the U.S. Marines _by Marion F. Sturkey


----------



## Martial Tucker

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu: Theory & Technique

by Renzo & Royler Gracie


----------



## Fluffy

Living the Martial Way: A modern manual for the way a modern warrior should think.

By: Maj. Forrest E Morgan USAF ret.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0942637763/qid=1136433885/sr=8-1/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-3907271-8771267?n=507846&s=books&v=glance


----------



## Henderson

Dynamic Aikido  (again!)

by Gozo Shioda Sensei


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Go Rin No Sho; which, by the way, is here, in it's entirety.


----------



## Monadnock

The Unfettered Mind

This book contains three letters from a Zen master, Takuan Soho. You could read it in a day, but it has lessons to keep you thinking for a lifetime.

I've gotten through the first letter this afternoon and it went into so many things I've been pondering. Technique and Principle, "No Mind", Body/Mind/Spirit, and more.

I also picked up Sould Sword and Budo Secrets. None of these are technique books, but they do look to have a great influence on training if you are seeking something deeper than how to block and punch.


----------



## Brother John

"*Chin-Na in Ground Fighting*" by Al Arsenault
It's pretty good!
...but I LIKE Chin-Na. VERY detailed with great illustrations.

Your Brother
John


----------



## mcmillintkd

Ch'ang Hon Taekwon-do Hae Sul: Real Applications to the ITF Patterns Vol:1
by Stuart Paul Anslow

This is perhaps the best book on the martial application of kata that I have seen.  The only other thing that even come close are some books on Yang Form Tai Chi but this is much better.  It is the one TKD book that I have no reservations about recommending.


----------



## MSTCNC

Currently:

*Modern Arnis* (AKA the Yellow Book) _by Prof. Remy A. Presas

_*Karate-do Kyohan: The Master Text* _by GM Gichin Funakoshi


_In the wings:

*The Filipino Martial Arts as taught by Dan Inosanto *_by (you guessed it) Guro Dan Inosanto

_*Ninja: Spirit of the shadow warrior *_by Shihan Stephen K. Hayes_


----------



## Bigshadow

*Currently:*
*"Living the Martial Way"*

*line up on the shelf:*
*Hagakure*
*The Unfettered Mind*


----------



## JasonASmith

Karate-Do Nyumon by G. Funakoshi
I just finished Karate-Do, My Way of Life-Great book!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Traditional Chinese Therapeutic Excercise - Standing Pole

It is about the Stance training of Yiquan


----------



## empty cup

Chinese Martial Arts Training Manuals a historical survey.

Brian Kennedy and Elizabeth Guo

North Atlantic Books.

I know the title sounds realy dry, but actually lots of fascinating history.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I'm reading our own Phillip Starr's "The Making of a Butterfly".  Haven't finished it yet, but I'll recomend it from what I've read so far.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Chen Style Taijiquan, Sword and Broadsword
by: Chen Zhenglei

I am reading it for the 2nd time


----------



## Kanoy919

Just started reading "Wing Tsun Kuen" by Leung Ting

My next book will be "On Single Combat" by Sifu Keith Kernspecht


----------



## Ronin Moose

Just received Jamie Seabrook's _*"American Kenpo Mastery",*_ and it is really well done!

_*-GARRY*_


----------



## Brother John

"the Art of Groundfighting" by Marc Tedeschi

Just got it in the mail today!!!!!
...I've looked over it for the last 30 minutes, and I LOVE IT already!!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## KenpoSterre

i recently read a few books. one of the best one is TRADITIONS essays on the Japanese martial arts and ways by Dave Lowry. Very good for anytype of martial artist. I learned alot and if you don't like the subject of one of the essys you can move onto the next one.


----------



## Brother John

GOOD book!!
I recomend ANYTHING by D. Lowry!!
Especially "Autumn Lightening"
VERY VERY GOOD!!!!


Your Brother
John


----------



## BlackCatBonz

I've been flipping through "what is self defense?"


----------



## Brother John

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> I've been flipping through "what is self defense?"


No kiddin?
I used to have a copy, but loaned it out. (we all know what happens then.... bye-bye book!!!)
Now I can't find a copy anywhere.

..where's a brother ta look?

Your Brother
John


----------



## pstarr

Thanks, JeffJ!


----------



## BlackCatBonz

Brother John said:
			
		

> No kiddin?
> I used to have a copy, but loaned it out. (we all know what happens then.... bye-bye book!!!)
> Now I can't find a copy anywhere.
> 
> ..where's a brother ta look?
> 
> Your Brother
> John


 
John, I have done the same thing with several books.......but this one is staying at home.

I bought mine at http://www.abebooks.com/ a few weeks ago.
it was the cheapest one I've seen in ages......but it was worth it.

I just kept looking until one popped up with a price i could live with.....I consider it a collector's item so I didnt mind paying a bit extra.

there is an original 1953 edition for 850.00 ......lol, I'm not out of my mind though.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;

im currently reading "tao of jeet kune do" , again , great book


----------



## bshovan

Principles of Personal Defense by Jeff Cooper for the I don't how many times doing so.

Bill Shovan


----------



## exile

Rereading Abernethy's _Bunkai Jutsu: The Practical Applications of Karate Kata_ for the _n_th time and Kane & Wilder's _The Way of Kata_ for the _n_+some-big-number-th time.


----------



## Ybot

Tomoe-Nage by Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki, and Judo Unleashed by Neil Ohlenkamp are the two I've been spending a lot of time with lately.


----------



## JKR

A Book of Five Rings  By Shimen Musashi


----------



## Monadnock

*In the Dojo*, by Dave Lowry.

This might not be on the bookstands yet, but should be shortly. It's an absolutely must-read if you practice Japanese MA. I honestly could not put it down and finished it in just a few days.

It covers the basics from the Dojo walls, the role of the Sensei, students, where the Gi came from, the hakama, weapons care, training methods, and more. Even though these are essential things one should know about, and you may already, I found more than a few new tidbits concerning each one in every chapter.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Just finished

the Xingyi Boxing Manual 
Hebei Style's Five Principles and Seven Words
Edited by Jin Yunting
Translated by John Groschwitz

Now reading

Di Guoyong on Xingyiquan
Volume 1 - Five Elements
By Di Guoyong
Translated by Andrea Falk


----------



## fJCtheone

Bruce Lee - the art of expressing the human body


----------



## exile

In the midst of _Ch'ang Hon Taekwon-do Hae Sul: Real Applications to the IT Patterns_, Stuart Anslow (2006).

In the first third of _Five Years, One Kata_, Bill Burgar (2003).

In the midst of fourth or fifth reread of _Bunkai-Jutsu: The Practical Applications of Karate Kata_, Iain Abernethy (2002)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Currently I am perusing :

*H2H Combat  *by Greg Thompson and Kid Peligro

after that I will move onto the

*Gracie Jiujitsu - The Master Text *by Helio Gracie

I plan on writing a review of both when I am done for MartialTalk!


----------



## exile

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Currently I am perusing :
> 
> *H2H Combat  *by Greg Thompson and Kid Peligro
> 
> after that I will move onto the
> 
> *Gracie Jiujitsu - The Master Text *by Helio Gracie
> 
> I plan on writing a review of both when I am done for MartialTalk!



Good stuff, Brianthe Thompson/Peligro book is on my stack, but I have to get better at finishing current stuff before taking on new stuff, so I'm gonna wait. I also am planning a review for MT, of the Anslow book. But it's a big, long, thick sucker and is going to take me a long time to finish and think through...


----------



## Eternal White Belt

_*A Terrible Love of War*_ by James Hillman.


----------



## tellner

_The Musashi Flex_ by Steve Perry - Author of the best martial arts fiction out there

_Arms and Armor From Iran_ by Khorasani - 125 Euro stroke book/encyclopedic reference

The new Chivalry Bookshelf translation of Thibault.


----------



## mrhnau

Brazillian Juijutsu, Theory and Technique by Renzo and Royler Gracie. Its been pretty good so far


----------



## jim777

Tan-Gun and To-San by Jhoon Rhee! Grand Master Rhee kicketh much ***  I wish on occasion the pictures were a little better (shots of his back don't really help much when he's doing something in front of him), but this series is great. It has been a great help to lowly white belt me. When I get the chance I'll need to pick up the book by fellow 70's superstar Master Hee Il Cho. I haven't seen in in 20 plus years, but here there are great pics in it.

jim


----------



## exile

jim777 said:


> Tan-Gun and To-San by Jhoon Rhee! Grand Master Rhee kicketh much ***  I wish on occasion the pictures were a little better (shots of his back don't really help much when he's doing something in front of him), but this series is great. It has been a great help to lowly white belt me. When I get the chance I'll need to pick up the book by fellow 70's superstar Master Hee Il Cho. I haven't seen in in 20 plus years, but here there are great pics in it.
> 
> jim



Jim, you might be interested in taking a look at Stuart Anslow's recent book on realistic bunkai for the ITF hyungs. There's a lot of good photographic coverage of both the hyung movements themselves and also of the combat apps for those movements.


----------



## jim777

Sounds good, thanks! Any thoughts on Hee Il Cho's books?


----------



## elder999

_ The Demon's Sermon on the Martial Arts_, by Issai Chozzanshi....


----------



## Coach Melvin

The Power Of Internal Martial Arts
by Bruce Frantzis

This complete should be read by martial artists of every style. This book tells the truth about karate, judo, aikido, meditation and more.


----------



## Steel Tiger

Quick Sand said:


> I'm currently reading the "Martial Arts Book of Five Rings" and also "Hagakure: The Book of the Samurai." I've just started both but so far it's interesting.


 

I was very annoyed by Hagakure.  It is essentially the rambling thoughts of a samurai who had never been in battle about such things as facing death.  It is very much to blame for the current misconceptions about the samurai from before the Tokugawa period.


----------



## Steel Tiger

I am reading at the moment Baguazhang - Emei Baguazhang by Liang Shou-Yu, Yang Jwing-Ming, and Wu Wen-Ching.  An excellent discussion of this style of Bagua.


----------



## pstarr

How's about "The Making Of A Butterfly?"


----------



## bushidomartialarts

in search of the warrior spirit.

richard heckler, an aikidoist gets invited to teach aikido to two teams of green berets.

intereting dichotomy between how the troops view him at first (freakin' hippie) and how his colleagues view his actions (traitor, bringing the art of aikido to those warmongers).  

great insights on different ways of being a warrior.


----------



## arnisador

I just picked up "Fight" by Eugene S. Robinson...interesting, provactive, and raw. I haven't yet decided whether I like it, or think it's total nonsense, but it does make me think. It's organized--well, actually, not really _organized_--around pre-fight situations and how to handle them. As a rule, his answer seems to be "strike first and often" in most situations. Clearly intended as being a streetwise book.


----------



## arnisador

I also recently got a Balintawak book by John Russell that I want to actually write a review off as they're so rare!


----------



## stone_dragone

Just getting started on "Starting and Running Your Own Martial Art School." Seems taht the subject matter is clear...


----------



## crushing

I just finished Living the Martial Way by Forest Morgan.

The MA book that I read previous to that was The Making of a Butterfly by Philip Starr.  Sorry 'pstarr', I've shared it with a couple people and they absolutely loved it.  What I'm sorry about is that they didn't buy their own copies.


----------



## mrhnau

Essence of Ninjutsu by Hatsumi. Reading it for about the bajillionth time


----------



## Doc_Jude

crushing said:


> I just finished Living the Martial Way by Forest Morgan.



That's a pretty good book. I've owned two copies of that book, & lost them both to the Lending Curse. I'm waiting for another copy from E.R. Hamilton.

Right now I'm reading *Weapons & Fighting Arts of Indonesia* (D. Draeger). I'm always reading that, though. It's always good. I'm also finishing *Skill In Counterattacks* (Pu Gill Gwon), pretty good stuff, a friend of mine & one of the only KMA guys that I respect lent it to me. I'm also reading *Chin Na In Groundfighting *(Al Arsenault) to supplement my watching of Dr. Jwing-Ming Yang's *Chin Na In Depth* series.


----------



## wushu2004

I've read *American Shaolin* by Matthew Polly and I really really like that book.  I recommend it to anyone out there who needs a good book to read.


----------



## Doc_Jude

wushu2004 said:


> I've read *American Shaolin* by Matthew Polly and I really really like that book.  I recommend it to anyone out there who needs a good book to read.



Yeah, that was a good book. I loves how the crotch kung fu monk had all those girlfriends. That was great. Almost makes you want to go to Shaolin & do kickboxing. Sounded like those guys really kick butt.


----------



## mrhnau

I actually picked up Complete Krav Maga the other day, going to see if I can work my way through that


----------



## exile

I've been reading one of the very, very early TKD textbooks, _Korean Karate_, by Duk Sung Son&#8212;1968, but has the feel of something from a still earlier era, an echo of the dangerous mean streets of post-liberation Seoul. Unlike S. Henry Cho's book _Taekwondo: Secrets of Korean Karate_, DSS's book still has the reading feel of the old dingy kwan era... grimy, street-oriented bone-breaking TKD. DSS, a `first generation' shodan in the Chung Do Kwan,  is one of the early 9th dans, and anyone who is under the severe misimpression that TKD is nothing more than some flashy martial acrobatics will get a very different idea of the art from his business-like descriptions of how TKD techniques can be employed to break an attacker into itty-bitty pieces, basically... they don't make 'em like that anymore, alas!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Xing Yi Nei Gong: Xing Yi Health Maintenance and Internal Strength Development 
Drawing on information from Zhang Bao Yang, Wang jin Yu and He Yu Qi all students of Wang ji Wu
Compiled/Edited by 
Dan Miller and Tim Cartmell


----------



## rabbit

exile said:


> I've been reading one of the very, very early TKD textbooks, _Korean Karate_, by Duk Sung Son1968, but has the feel of something from a still earlier era, an echo of the dangerous mean streets of post-liberation Seoul. Unlike S. Henry Cho's book _Taekwondo: Secrets of Korean Karate_, DSS's book still has the reading feel of the old dingy kwan era... grimy, street-oriented bone-breaking TKD. DSS, a `first generation' shodan in the Chung Do Kwan, is one of the early 9th dans, and anyone who is under the severe misimpression that TKD is nothing more than some flashy martial acrobatics will get a very different idea of the art from his business-like descriptions of how TKD techniques can be employed to break an attacker into itty-bitty pieces, basically... they don't make 'em like that anymore, alas!


 
Where did you get those books? Barnes & Noble? I would like to know how TKD kicks can be used for self-defense.


----------



## crushing

Wally Jay's Small Circle Jujitsu


----------



## michaeledward

I just read Lee's Kenpo Karate 501 on Form 5. 

Has anyone else got this book? Thoughts?


----------



## krieger

I'm new to martial arts so I havn't really been exposed to much literature.  However, I am currently readying Mushashi's Book of Five Rings.  So far it is pretty good.  His ways on strategy apply to anyone and can be incorperated into any martial art.


----------



## mrhnau

The Complete Martial Arts by Paul Crompton. It's been sitting on my shelf at my parents house for well over a decade. Thought I'd finally pick it up...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Reviewing Funikoshi's texts and relearning/reviewing terminology


----------



## Bodhisattva

arnisador said:


> (This is a continuation of this thread.)
> 
> Jeet Kune Do: Its Concepts and Philosophies, by Paul Vunak


Currently have Tao of Jeet Kune Do in the bathroom reading area.

I am working a lot with a couple of wrestling guides, as well.

The Takedown Bob Douglas

Winning Wrestling Moves! Mark Mysnyk

Great books for takedowns and setups!


----------



## Twin Fist

i just started re-reading Parker's Infinite Insights

I try to re-read them at least once a year


----------



## pstarr

Okay - I'm going to recommend "Martial Mechanics."


----------



## DavidCC

Martial Mechanics: Maximum Results with Minimum Effort in the Practice of the Martial Arts

Highly recommended, I left a short 'review' of it in the other thread.


I pick this one up randomly and read one section or another. if you get something out of Musashi, then I can't recommend this book highly enough!
Secret Tactics: Lessons from the Great Masters of Martial Arts


----------



## SageGhost83

The Secret Power Within by Chuck Norris. Not exactly technique heavy or anything, but I am enjoying it and Chuck's insights are priceless. You know, Chuck Norris doesn't write his own books, he growls at a stack of papers then they get scared and write themselves :lol2:.


----------



## newGuy12

Ch'ang Hon Taekwon-do Hae Sul - Real Applications to the ITF Patterns: Vol 1  Stuart Anslow


----------



## Flying Crane

_The Hidden History of Capoeira, A Collision of Cultures in the Brazilian Battle Dance_, by Maya Talmon-Chvaicer, University of Texas Press, Austin, 2008.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Well I'm reading...hey wait a minute :xtrmshock I'm not reading ANY martial arts books at this time :erg: I...I... aaaaa...

My world just does not make sense anymore :anic:



Seriously I just realized I am not reading any MA books and that has not happened in a long time.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Armlocks for All Styles by Iain Abernethy.


----------



## exile

Gavin Mulholland's _Four Shades of Black._


----------



## goof321

im reading bushido the book of the samurai and tae kwon do olympic style sparring(i forgot the name of the authors, they r 3)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Bushido:  The Soul of Japan


----------



## arnisador

FieldDiscipline said:


> Armlocks for All Styles by Iain Abernethy.



Is this good?

I just finished a book I learned of here on MT:
_HIGHLAND KNIFE FIGHTING  
With the Dirk and Sgian_​ by Chris Thompson with Louie Pastore​


----------



## FieldDiscipline

arnisador said:


> Is this good?



Yes I rate it quite highly.  Not had the opportunity to use any of the transition drills detailed in it yet, but I have been impressed so far.  Will let you know when I have.  I like Iain Abernethy's approach to things.  I havent jumped 100% on the bunkai bandwagon, but I like this book.


----------



## mrhnau

arnisador said:


> Is this good?
> 
> I just finished a book I learned of here on MT:
> _HIGHLAND KNIFE FIGHTING
> With the Dirk and Sgian_​ by Chris Thompson with Louie Pastore​


How was that? I'm curious of Western styles...


----------



## arnisador

Well, there's little to compare it to in that very specfifc domain, but...some interesting anecdotes but no real new technique.


----------



## Brian Johns

Just got done reading "Martial Power" by Steven Pearlman....an interesting and enjoyable read !!


----------



## Xue Sheng

After yesterdays realization that I was not reading any MA books at the moment I panicked and ran out to my nearest Barnes & Noble. I feel better now and I am now reading 

Martial Mechanics
By Phillip Starr


----------



## Live True

UechiRyu Karate Do by George Mattson


----------



## Ahriman

As I think strategy, tactics and everything about actually waging war is a part of the arts, so some are not focusing on personal combat.
David Linholm and Peter Svard: Sigmund Ringec's Knightly Art of the Longsword
Machiavelli: The art of war
Sun Tzu: Te art of war
Tamás Csikány: The thirty years war _(actually only parts of it belong here)_
Ferenc Mitták: Sieges in world history
Talhoffer's fechtbuch, Thott


----------



## harlan

An interesting PhD dissertation titled:

'Taijiquan and the Search for the Little Old Chinese Man: Ritualizing Race Through Martial Arts'

http://www.lib.utexas.edu/etd/d/2003/frankad036/frankad036.pdf


----------



## CoryKS

Meditations on Violence:  A Comparison of Martial Arts Training & Real World Violence by Rory Miller.  Bought it last weekend, and am finishing a second reading.  Wow.  Great book.  Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## TwentyThree

I'm reading:

Modern Arnis: The Filipino Art of Stick Fighting by Remy Presas (aka "the Yellow Book")

And, on loan from my teacher:

Modern Arnis: Phillipine Martial Art "Stick Fighting" by Remy Amador Presas


----------



## stickarts

Lee Wedlake's new  book ( 601 ) on Long form 6.


----------



## fyn5000

I'm currently reading Kata and the Transmission of Knowledge in Traditional Martial Arts by Michael Rosenbaum  and Fighting with the Quarterstaff: A Modern Study of Renaissance Technique by David Lindholm.

fyn


----------



## bowser666

I am currently reading Shaoling Long Fist Kung FU by Dr. Yang Jwing-Ming and Jeffrey A. Bolt.  Great read so far.


----------



## tko4u

I guess you could call it a ma book. Its chuck liddells My Fighting Life. It is actually a pretty good read. The guy never said he was the best, he just liked to fight.


----------



## exile

Simon John O'Neill's _The Taegeuk Cipher: the patterns of Kukki Taekwondo as a practical self-defense syllabus_. Long awaited, and very much worth waiting for!


----------



## bluekey88

exile said:


> Simon John O'Neill's _The Taegeuk Cipher: the patterns of Kukki Taekwondo as a practical self-defense syllabus_. Long awaited, and very much worth waiting for!


Me too.


----------



## hapkenkido

Dan Anderson's Modern Arnis Book of Basics.


----------



## stickarts

Re-reading Labanan Solo by Prof. Anderson


----------



## Xue Sheng

Re-reading "Xing Yi Nei Gong: Xing Yi Health Maintenance and Internal Strength Development"


----------



## Xue Sheng

Li Tianji's The Skill of Xingyiquan


----------



## Xue Sheng

Vital Point Strikes by Sang H. Kim


----------



## seasoned

The Inner Structure of Tai Chi

The Essence of Shaolin White Crane, Martial Power and Qigong


----------



## Blindside

Facing Violence by Rory Miller, and so far it is excellent, I would highly recommend it to any martial artist.


----------



## Jason Striker II

Tao of Jeet Kune DO: Expanded Edition on Kindle.


----------



## Jason Striker II

*Phoenix-Eye Fist: A Shaolin Fighting Art of South China, **Cheong Cheng Leong, Donn F. Draeger.

Reading the PDF copy on my Kindle.
*


----------



## Blindside

The e-book "Drills" by Rory Miller.


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu

*Wing Chun Kung - Fu *&#8203;by Dr. Joseph Wayne Smith


----------



## stone_dragone

"The Way of Kata" by Lawrence Kane and Kris Wilder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cali Gal

[h=1]Tao of Jeet Kune Do by Bruce Lee.[/h]


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Shin Gi Tai by Michael C. Clarke


----------



## blindsage

Advanced Yang Style Tai Chi Chuan by Dr. Yang Jwing-Ming


----------



## MSTCNC

_*Karate-Do Kyohan*_ by Funikoshi Sensei

_*Ninja: Spirit of the Shadow Warrior*_ by S.K. Hayes

_*Bruce Lee's Commentaries on the Martial Way*_ by John Little


----------



## Xue Sheng

Reading agian, lost track of how many times I have read this

Zen in the Martial Arts by Joe Hyams


----------



## Xue Sheng

Baguazhang - 8 Trigrams Palm by Shou-Yu Liang and Jwing-Ming Yang

Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan by Fu Zhongwen

Chinese Gung Fu: The Philosophical Art of Self-Defense Revised and Updated by Bruce Lee


----------



## Josh Oakley

Infinite insights into kenpo, volume. 1-4

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blindside

Josh, do you have II5?


----------



## grumpywolfman

'Tao of Jeet Kune Do' by Bruce Lee (_I finally picked up a copy_), and 'Attack Proof 2nd Ed.' by John Perkins / Al Ridenhour / Matt Kovsky


----------



## TinTin_57

'Simply Wing Chun' by Shaun Rawcliffe.

I have a number of Wing Chun books and enjoy them all but this one seems to have a more in depth analysis bordering on the scientific so I am finding it very interesting. I also have the other two books in the series waiting to be read after this.


----------



## tshadowchaser

rereading  "Karate-Do Kyohan" by Gichin Funakoshi


----------



## tshadowchaser

The Principles of Aikido  by Mitsugi Saotome


----------



## Xue Sheng

tshadowchaser said:


> The Principles of Aikido  by Mitsugi Saotome



Thanks for the reminder, I have been meaning to pick up that book by Mitsugi Saotome  Let me know what you think

Another good Aikido book, if you have not already read it, is "Book of Ki: Co-Ordinating Mind and Body in Daily Life by Koichi Tohei"


----------



## Bill Mattocks

The Karate Dojo: Traditions and Tales of a Martial Art by Peter Urban


----------



## tshadowchaser

Xue Sheng said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I have been meaning to pick up that book by Mitsugi Saotome  Let me know what you think
> 
> Another good Aikido book, if you have not already read it, is "Book of Ki: Co-Ordinating Mind and Body in Daily Life by Koichi Tohei"




Not a book for someone who has no idea what Akido is.  YES, one can see the techniques or at least get an idea what they are but if you have never done Aikido or something like Aikido the book will be of little help.
Having said that I find the book informative in it's pictorials.  You have been in the arts for many years and I belive you would enjoy what you see in the book.


----------



## Reedone816

Toward the unknown by tri thong dang
Sent from my RM-943_apac_indonesia_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattofSilat

The Martial Apprentice by Dean Roy.

By the way, could somebody throw me a list of books that I should read regarding Martial Arts, whether it be somebody else's experiences, factual stuff or anything like that.


----------



## tshadowchaser

just starting reading Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere ( an Illustrated introduction)  
 By A. Westbrook and O. Ratti

this seems to a book heavy with the philosophy of Akido and i feel it would be extremely hard for a novice in the arts to follow and learn from.  This is the 4th time I have tried to red this book over many years and it is the first time my mind would let me follow and understand the many words used to convey the message of the author........Then again it just might be my mind was not ready to settle down and listen before.  ...


----------



## TaiChiTJ

I downloaded "Ultimate Kempo: The Spirit and Technique of Kosho Ryu" into my Nook.  I am enjoying the book and it looks like I am out of luck on getting the video files to play. I will keep trying. I don't know if they did not download properly or the Nook won't play that format.

The book outlines a conceptual approach to stand-up fighting at the forearm to forearm level. The physics of what is going on and what the defenders options are for evasion and response and flow based on the geometric shape of the octagon. The book contains much careful explanation. 

History is discussed at the beginning of the book and ways to apply its principles to daily life are brought up occasionally. 

It would not be of much interest to a person already well versed in this subject. It stands more as a beginners reference text for the system.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

These are the 4 books ive had out for the past few months.


----------



## TaiChiTJ

As it turns out I was able to get the video file that came with this book after talking to an employee of Tuttle Publishing. Sandy was very helpful. The files will not download to a nook so they send you a link to get them.


----------



## K Williams




----------



## Xue Sheng

Yiquan and the Nature of Energy by Sifu Fong Ha





Traditional Sun Lu-Tang Style Tai-Chi Photographic Guide by Jian-Yun Sun (Author), Bradford Tyrey (Compiler)


----------



## K Williams

"Japanese Throwing Weapons" by Daniel Fletcher.


----------



## Headhunter

Kung fu panda 2017 annual lol


----------



## _Simon_

Headhunter said:


> Kung fu panda 2017 annual lol


Hahaha epic HH


----------



## Ryan_

Not currently reading but I do want a few (I need to get copies of):
The complete ninja: The secret world revealed
Muay Thai: Peace, at last
Modern Arnis: History, and practice


----------



## _Simon_

Currently reading from my old collection of Blitz Martial arts magazines, going through them one by one (which I now just found out they're no longer publishing the magazine anymore  ).

Hey @JR 137, do you have any of Tadashi Nakamura's books or have you read any of them? If so what did you think of them? I'm considering getting them, as I love what he and Seido Juku is about, and reckon his books would be a perfect read for me.. I even heard you have to have read certain books for certain grade promotions I think?


----------



## JR 137

_Simon_ said:


> Currently reading from my old collection of Blitz Martial arts magazines, going through them one by one (which I now just found out they're no longer publishing the magazine anymore  ).
> 
> Hey @JR 137, do you have any of Tadashi Nakamura's books or have you read any of them? If so what did you think of them? I'm considering getting them, as I love what he and Seido Juku is about, and reckon his books would be a perfect read for me.. I even heard you have to have read certain books for certain grade promotions I think?


I’ve read both Karate: Technique and Spirit, and The Human Face of Karate. Both are quite good IMO.  Both are technically required, per the syllabus, but I haven’t heard of anyone taking a test on them by any means.  My CI has a copy or two if someone wants to borrow them.

I bought Technique and Spirit during my first stint in karate (non-Seido) as I thought it was a great book.  My interest was mainly his philosophy as it relates to the study of karate.  There’s technique stuff in there too, which the main allure to Seido students is most likely terminology.  There’s a history section which is a bit suspect IMO, but it’s ok.  It isn’t intentional nor slanted to benefit him, Seido, nor anyone else.

The Human Face is his autobiography.  Quite an interesting read.  The earliest parts are about his growing up.  It focuses heavily on his karate - his pre-Kyokushin days, his days with Oyama, being sent to the US, his departure from Kyokushin and the aftermath of it, and why he’s taken Seido in its current direction.

There’s some quite interesting stuff about his Kyokushin days that’s not common knowledge - he introduced the belt color system, the seniors were pretty opposed to it, yet Oyama allowed it; the struggles in running Camp Zama, which was a US military base, etc.

Technique and Spirit can be found pretty cheap new and especially used on Amazon here.  Human Face isn’t very common; I ordered it directly through Honbu for I think $20 or $25?  Both are worth their new price IMO.  I bought Technique and Spirit brand new in a bookstore before Amazon (and the internet, for all intents and purposes) was a thing.  I didn’t regret spending the money.  Again, this was about 20 years before my Seido days, so no real bias on my part.


----------



## hoshin1600

@_Simon_    & @JR 137
i have "One Day One Life Time".  i havnt read it in years but i really liked it.  At the time i was practicing Rinzai Zen along with Aikido and my Karate.  i was very much into blending Zen and karate at the time.


----------



## Xue Sheng

The Mind Inside Tai Chi: Sustaining a Joyful Heart by Henry Yinghao Zhuang


----------



## JR 137

hoshin1600 said:


> @_Simon_    & @JR 137
> i have "One Day One Life Time".  i havnt read it in years but i really liked it.  At the time i was practicing Rinzai Zen along with Aikido and my Karate.  i was very much into blending Zen and karate at the time.


I haven’t read that one, but I’ve heard several passages of it during meditation class.  Very interesting stuff.  I’ve been meaning to get it, but $40 is a bit steep. I can’t find it anywhere for less, such as Amazon.  I’ve though about asking my CI to borrow it, but it’s not a book you borrow for a few days IMO.  He’d gladly let me borrow it though, along with any other books on his shelf in the dojo.

He’s got Oyama’s holy trinity - What is Karate, This is Karate, and Advanced Karate sitting there too.  Among others.


----------



## JR 137

@_Simon_  Not sure if I’ve mentioned these (the thread is pretty long and I’m too lazy to check)...

have you read Joko Ninomiya’s books?  His Sabaki Method: Karate in the Inner Circle is great from a karate strategy standpoint.  He’s got an autobiography which I’ve heard is great, but I don’t know anything about it.  Been meaning to pick it up, but you know how that goes.


----------



## _Simon_

JR 137 said:


> I’ve read both Karate: Technique and Spirit, and The Human Face of Karate. Both are quite good IMO.  Both are technically required, per the syllabus, but I haven’t heard of anyone taking a test on them by any means.  My CI has a copy or two if someone wants to borrow them.
> 
> I bought Technique and Spirit during my first stint in karate (non-Seido) as I thought it was a great book.  My interest was mainly his philosophy as it relates to the study of karate.  There’s technique stuff in there too, which the main allure to Seido students is most likely terminology.  There’s a history section which is a bit suspect IMO, but it’s ok.  It isn’t intentional nor slanted to benefit him, Seido, nor anyone else.
> 
> The Human Face is his autobiography.  Quite an interesting read.  The earliest parts are about his growing up.  It focuses heavily on his karate - his pre-Kyokushin days, his days with Oyama, being sent to the US, his departure from Kyokushin and the aftermath of it, and why he’s taken Seido in its current direction.
> 
> There’s some quite interesting stuff about his Kyokushin days that’s not common knowledge - he introduced the belt color system, the seniors were pretty opposed to it, yet Oyama allowed it; the struggles in running Camp Zama, which was a US military base, etc.
> 
> Technique and Spirit can be found pretty cheap new and especially used on Amazon here.  Human Face isn’t very common; I ordered it directly through Honbu for I think $20 or $25?  Both are worth their new price IMO.  I bought Technique and Spirit brand new in a bookstore before Amazon (and the internet, for all intents and purposes) was a thing.  I didn’t regret spending the money.  Again, this was about 20 years before my Seido days, so no real bias on my part.



Ah awesome, thanks so much for the review . Yeah I'll probably get them, sound like a great read. And yeah that's what I meant sorry that it was a requirement in the syllabus (which I reckon is a fantastic idea to have in there).



hoshin1600 said:


> @_Simon_    & @JR 137
> i have "One Day One Life Time".  i havnt read it in years but i really liked it.  At the time i was practicing Rinzai Zen along with Aikido and my Karate.  i was very much into blending Zen and karate at the time.



I also want that one too for sure! And that's so cool, and I'm big into that too, blending Zen and karate. I actually found a clip from a DVD on YouTube about it, so I contacted the dojo that filmed it a couple of years ago, very interested in the DVD. Turns out they're in the Netherlands! And it wasn't a professional production video, but filmed by one of their students, and they were more than happy to send me a copy. All they asked was that I pay shipping, and just a small donation to their dojo. It's called "Ken Zen Ichinyo" and it's really cool.


----------



## _Simon_

JR 137 said:


> I haven’t read that one, but I’ve heard several passages of it during meditation class.  Very interesting stuff.  I’ve been meaning to get it, but $40 is a bit steep. I can’t find it anywhere for less, such as Amazon.  I’ve though about asking my CI to borrow it, but it’s not a book you borrow for a few days IMO.  He’d gladly let me borrow it though, along with any other books on his shelf in the dojo.
> 
> He’s got Oyama’s holy trinity - What is Karate, This is Karate, and Advanced Karate sitting there too.  Among others.



Ahh he's got those... they are hard to come by at a cheap enough price haha.. also on my list



JR 137 said:


> @_Simon_  Not sure if I’ve mentioned these (the thread is pretty long and I’m too lazy to check)...
> 
> have you read Joko Ninomiya’s books?  His Sabaki Method: Karate in the Inner Circle is great from a karate strategy standpoint.  He’s got an autobiography which I’ve heard is great, but I don’t know anything about it.  Been meaning to pick it up, but you know how that goes.



Ah awesome no I haven't read those, didn't know he had any books out, I'll for sure look into those! Cheers


----------



## JR 137

_Simon_ said:


> Ahh he's got those... they are hard to come by at a cheap enough price haha.. also on my list
> 
> 
> 
> Ah awesome no I haven't read those, didn't know he had any books out, I'll for sure look into those! Cheers


Technique and strategy-wise, Ninomiya’s Sabaki Method is by far the best book I’ve read.  It’s nothing groundbreaking, but it just spoke to me the perfect way.  There’s a section on basics, which isn’t anything different and nothing noteworthy for anyone who’s been taught kihon; what makes it my favorite is when he discusses angles and circling, getting to the blind spot, etc.  It’s about $15 new here, so not exactly a big loss if you don’t see much in it.


----------



## _Simon_

JR 137 said:


> Technique and strategy-wise, Ninomiya’s Sabaki Method is by far the best book I’ve read.  It’s nothing groundbreaking, but it just spoke to me the perfect way.  There’s a section on basics, which isn’t anything different and nothing noteworthy for anyone who’s been taught kihon; what makes it my favorite is when he discusses angles and circling, getting to the blind spot, etc.  It’s about $15 new here, so not exactly a big loss if you don’t see much in it.


Ah cool appreciate that, nice to hear how others find certain texts. Will look into it for sure  (just downloaded a bunch of Seido vids from YouTube to watch hehe. Some cool stuff out there, and inspiring to watch)


----------



## Xue Sheng

Yiquan Beginners' Guide: Basic Skill by Joseph P. Lau


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

http://combatshuaichiao.com/photo/book/cover.jpg


----------



## _Simon_

Reading "Karate: Technique & Spirit" by Tadashi Nakamura, really like it so far...


----------



## arnisador

I bought Matthew Polly's new Bruce Lee biography, but haven't started it yet--soon!


----------



## Xue Sheng

A Study of Taijiquan by Sun Lutang

Classical Northern Wu Style Tai Ji Quan: The Fighting Art of the Manchurian Palace Guard by Tina Chunna Zhang


----------



## dvcochran

Taeguek Cipher.


----------



## elder999

https://www.amazon.com/Killing-Art-...killing+art+the+untold+history+of+tae+kwon+do


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tai Ji Qi by Stuart Alve Olson


----------



## Blindside

Lessons of the Broadsword Masters by Christopher Thompson.
https://www.amazon.com/Lessons-Broadsword-Masters-Christopher-Thompson/dp/0359139639/


----------



## _Simon_

_Simon_ said:


> Reading "Karate: Technique & Spirit" by Tadashi Nakamura, really like it so far...


Aaaaaaaand after more than a year later I finally finished this one haha... really great read, I really love Nakamura's philosophy and approach to training in the Seido system, got alot out of it. Really hones in on the spiritual underpinnings of it all too.

Covers alot of topics: foundations and history, breathing, posture, etiquette, diet, warming up, stretching, exercises, stances, natural weapons, basic techniques, tameshiwari, kata, weapons, kumite, and ends with a fair few excerpts of his meditation lectures.

The kumite chapter is a little short but in general there was still some great all-round info and perspective.


----------



## JR 137

_Simon_ said:


> Aaaaaaaand after more than a year later I finally finished this one haha... really great read, I really love Nakamura's philosophy and approach to training in the Seido system, got alot out of it. Really hones in on the spiritual underpinnings of it all too.
> 
> Covers alot of topics: foundations and history, breathing, posture, etiquette, diet, warming up, stretching, exercises, stances, natural weapons, basic techniques, tameshiwari, kata, weapons, kumite, and ends with a fair few excerpts of his meditation lectures.
> 
> The kumite chapter is a little short but in general there was still some great all-round info and perspective.


It’s one of my favorites, and perhaps my favorite MA book. Again, I bought it a good 20 years before I was in Seido, so it’s not a fanboy thing.

Interesting side note:
There’s a group picture of Seido black belts in a park. My former teacher, and his 3 former teachers are all in it. I didn’t know they came from Seido when I bought the book. It was a few months later when I saw those guys staring at me in the picture that I brought the book to my then sensei and asked about it. I knew we came from kyokushin, but didn’t know the Nakamura lineage and about his teachers following Nakamura when he left kyokushin. They left Seido a little while after the picture was taken. 

Side note 2: My current teacher isn’t in the picture because he had hip replacement surgery a few days beforehand.


----------



## _Simon_

JR 137 said:


> It’s one of my favorites, and perhaps my favorite MA book. Again, I bought it a good 20 years before I was in Seido, so it’s not a fanboy thing.
> 
> Interesting side note:
> There’s a group picture of Seido black belts in a park. My former teacher, and his 3 former teachers are all in it. I didn’t know they came from Seido when I bought the book. It was a few months later when I saw those guys staring at me in the picture that I brought the book to my then sensei and asked about it. I knew we came from kyokushin, but didn’t know the Nakamura lineage and about his teachers following Nakamura when he left kyokushin. They left Seido a little while after the picture was taken.
> 
> Side note 2: My current teacher isn’t in the picture because he had hip replacement surgery a few days beforehand.


Ah wow fancy that, very cool! Yeah it's cool seeing those pictures of back in the early days


----------



## IronPalmJimmy

*"Qigong: Chinese Medicine or Pseudoscience"* by Lin Zixin, Yu Li, Guo Zhengyi, Shen Zhenyu, Zhang Honglin and Zhang Tongling.


----------



## _Simon_

Currently reading this special edition mag I've had for ages and have read before... quite a good summary of different styles and traditions. Doesn't have Uechi ryu in there for some reason, but I'm sure there are many more sub-styles it wouldn't have room to cover


----------



## _Simon_

Am starting a book I got a while ago that feels as though it has been written specifically for me haha... called "The Karate Cure". Probably very much a minority population book, but very applicable to me and learning to integrate both martial arts and pelvic tension/pain is a constant struggle.

Can't wait!

Oh and still reading through my Blitz mags hehe.


----------



## Xue Sheng

That Which is Before You by Matthew Lowes


----------



## Buka

I'm reading this right now..


----------



## _Simon_

Came in the mail, looking forward to reading it! I have no Funakoshi books, thought this would be a great start


----------



## Flying Crane

_Simon_ said:


> Came in the mail, looking forward to reading it! I have no Funakoshi books, thought this would be a great start


It’s a good little book.  I read it a couple times, but many years ago.


----------



## Buka

I'm rereading Secret Fighting Arts of The World, by John F. Gilbey.

It's awesome. Where else could you get the Ganges Groin Gouge, Parisian Halitotic Attack, The Macedonian Buttock and the Dinky Little Poke all in one place?


----------



## Graywalker

Introduction to Karate-Do Its inner techniques and secret arts...by Toyama Kanken. Translated by Tobey Stansbury.

Excellent book


----------



## _Simon_

Graywalker said:


> Introduction to Karate-Do Its inner techniques and secret arts...by Toyama Kanken. Translated by Tobey Stansbury.
> 
> Excellent book


Haven't heard of that one, sounds interesting!


----------



## Graywalker

_Simon_ said:


> Haven't heard of that one, sounds interesting!


It is, it was recently translated in Feb 2020. I found mine on ebay.


----------



## Bruce7

Looking throw my old books I came across Living the Martial Way.
I forgot how much I enjoyed the book. If you read it tell me what you think.


----------



## Brian King

I just ordered Kris Wilder and Lawrence Kane's  'Sun-Tzu- Said'. Kris and Lawerence Slashed Sun Tzu and the kindle version is only *$2.99* until Sept 1, 2020. over 700 pages. 
https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Tzu-Said...2?ct=t(EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_8_9_2020_15_38_COPY_01)


----------



## Bruce7

Brian King said:


> I just ordered Kris Wilder and Lawrence Kane's  'Sun-Tzu- Said'. Kris and Lawerence Slashed Sun Tzu and the kindle version is only *$2.99* until Sept 1, 2020. over 700 pages.
> https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Tzu-Said...2?ct=t(EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_8_9_2020_15_38_COPY_01)


Thanks for post ,I saw it to late to get in the $2.99.


----------



## _Simon_

I don't know how I didn't list this... ah well, I finished this one a few weeks ago.. incredible read. The brother of the creator of the Karate Kid movies haha, experienced Goju ryu practitioner, goes into depth as to kata, training etc, and how much more beyond the surface it goes. Really got a lot out of it, right up my alley.


----------



## _Simon_

But now currently reading this, which I bought 15 years ago but never got round to! Not even sure why I bought it at the time, but now I know, I am only ready NOW and interested only now in reading it haha


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------



## dvcochran

_Simon_ said:


> I don't know how I didn't list this... ah well, I finished this one a few weeks ago.. incredible read. The brother of the creator of the Karate Kid movies haha, experienced Goju ryu practitioner, goes into depth as to kata, training etc, and how much more beyond the surface it goes. Really got a lot out of it, right up my alley.
> View attachment 27148


I recently had a long conversation about the value of poomsae in Korean MA's. Due to their relatively young age many do not see or understand the value of learning forms in depth. I argued that of Korean the form sets, the Palgwe forms had much more depth than any others, especially the newer Taegueks that really only have value in competition. While older, the Pinon (Pyong Ahn) forms are very basic in movements, evolving from the school/academy days of Korean military.
There are tons of books that talk about the Taeguek forms in regards to the static movements/patterns but very few that talk about any real depth or application, essentially because it does not exist. In a nutshell, it is left up to the instructor or student. 
It is understandable why there is so much confusion about them.


----------



## _Simon_

dvcochran said:


> I recently had a long conversation about the value of poomsae in Korean MA's. Due to their relatively young age many do not see or understand the value of learning forms in depth. I argued that of Korean the form sets, the Palgwe forms had much more depth than any others, especially the newer Taegueks that really only have value in competition. While older, the Pinon (Pyong Ahn) forms are very basic in movements, evolving from the school/academy days of Korean military.
> There are tons of books that talk about the Taeguek forms in regards to the static movements/patterns but very few that talk about any real depth or application, essentially because it does not exist. In a nutshell, it is left up to the instructor or student.
> It is understandable why there is so much confusion about them.


Yeah absolutely, especially so many forms teaching such incredible principles that really bring your training to life too.

And this book goes even further than that into emotional themes and the energy of different forms, a way of connecting deeply to yourself and the moment, and more 'spiritual' ways of approaching them and using it as a tool for working through your own stuff etc haha. Not everyone's cup of tea but I quite enjoyed it


----------



## Buka

I'm not currently reading a Martial Arts book, but I am gathering notes - direct quotes, actually, from our forum. I'll probably self publish a book titled.....

The Art of Being a PUSSY.


----------



## _Simon_

Finished the previous one finally... now onto this! It's the English translation of Goju Kensha founder Ohtsuka Sensei's 13 Volumes - Instructor Manuals. I've met the translator of this and he's just ridiculously knowledgable, and this text is so comprehensive... can't wait to get stuck into it!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Developing Jin Silk-Reeling Power in Tai Chi and Internal Martial arts by Phillip Starr (He use to post here on MT too)






Qigong for Health and Martial Arts by Dr Yang, Jwing-Ming


----------



## Xue Sheng




----------



## isshinryuronin

dvcochran said:


> I recently had a long conversation about the value of poomsae in Korean MA's. Due to their relatively young age many do not see or understand the value of learning forms in depth. I argued that of Korean the form sets, the Palgwe forms had much more depth than any others, especially the newer Taegueks that really only have value in competition. While older, the Pinon (Pyong Ahn) forms are very basic in movements, evolving from the school/academy days of Korean military.
> There are tons of books that talk about the Taeguek forms in regards to the static movements/patterns but very few that talk about any real depth or application, essentially because it does not exist. In a nutshell, it is left up to the instructor or student.
> It is understandable why there is so much confusion about them.


All the poomsae you refer to are quite stylized and straight forward in appearance (very similar to their Shotokan root style), and for this reason, it's harder to identify possible in-depth applications.  Many of the techniques have lost the subtlety that allows for application beyond the obvious basic ones.  They seem to be constructed more for drilling/demonstrating the basic blocks, strikes and kicks, rather than for actual down and dirty combat.  (I find it odd that low kicks are non-existent in the poomsae.)  

_This doesn't mean the potential for advanced application is not there.  _It's like a latent recessive gene, lurking in the background but able to show itself in the right circumstances with exploration and understanding of the original intent.

I did notice that by Taeguek and Palgwe 6 & 7 more involved techniques capable of advanced app show up; and I agree with you that the advanced Palgwe seem to have more depth compared to the Taeguek.  As for the Pyong Ahn, let's look at their history. 

Itosu drew on some existing Okinawan kata techniques and adapted them to construct the Pinans1-5 for their use in public school teaching.  _Even so, Funakoshi maintained that the combat function still remained_.  Then they were exported to Japan under the name Heian, and then exported to Korea as the Pyong Ahn.  It's reasonable to think that along the way some of the original meaning faded and thus the perception (only partly true) that they are "very basic."  Many Pyong Ahn moves can be seen in the newer Taeguek and Palgwe, so perhaps an additional "import" has taken place.

All the above factors, plus commercialization and competition, give us modern poomsae.  While their depth of application may be harder to find, they are still there to some extent.  Strong, fast, basic moves, along with tactics and a fighting spirit, go a long way.  If poomsae can develop these traits they are useful, even without the fancy applications.  But if you read about the history of Okinawan karate and its core concepts, you will gain some insights on poomsae application.


----------

